# The Hobbit.



## darthbuttchin (Oct 3, 2011)

I've succeeded! It's taken me 12 years to do so, but I've finally finished The Hobbit. In the end, it took me a week to read it through, but I've been trying on and off to do so for 12 years. What's surprising is, due to my lack of success in previous attempts, I started it with the intention of at least being able to say 'I've read it', yet by the end I was in love. I'd never appreciated the richness of the story and the description. There's something about the way Tolkien writes that sucks you in and really makes you _feel_ like you're there. I'm re-reading the Fellowship Of The Ring now - I read it once before when the films came out but found it heavy-going, but I hope that's not the case anymore.

I don't suppose anyone really is bothered by this frankly un-life-changeing story, but I dont know anybody else that is interested in Fantasy writing (my girlfriend openly dispises The Hobbit for example - and she's studying English Lit!), so I thought I'd share it with you all.

db.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 3, 2011)

It's been years since I read the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings, but I can see it on the shelf. I might give it another read when I'm through my current reading list.


----------



## Emeria (Oct 3, 2011)

Yay!  The Hobbit was really hard for me to get into at first (maybe because I picked it up when I was in second grade and then proceeded to have to look up just about every other word Tolkien used), but once I read it, I really enjoyed it.  I think both The Hobbit and LotR are in-need of another read-through, but that will have to wait, as my copy of the Narnia books has also been staring at me for awhile now.  One thing that I really appreciate about Tolkien, though, is that even though it's fantasy, it doesn't necessarily feel like fantasy.  The characters (even those of a non-human race) feel so real and he also put a ton of work into developing the world and the language, which really shows in his writing.


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 6, 2011)

It is slightly amusing that this thread appeared shortly after I decided to reread The Hobbit for the umpteenth (the spellchecker is accepting that as a word?!?) time.  While The Hobbit didn't turn me onto fantasy it did lay the seeds for later germination by The Sword of Shannara.  I am one of the biggest Tolkien fans there are and The Hobbit is by far my favorite novel of his, my favorite piece is the short story Leaf by Niggle.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Oct 10, 2011)

It has been a few years since I've read the hobbit. With a feast for crows being nearly half way finished, I may give it another read. Though if I do, I know I'll want to read lotr and perhaps the silmarillion again and that would take time away from writing... I don't know. but the hobbit is awesome.


----------



## A.E. Marling (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the Hobbit, better than even LotR. Blasphemy, I know, but the Hobbit was more focused a narrative, without the stray extra hundred pages on the front and the back of the story that seemed unneeded.


----------



## Angharad (Oct 14, 2011)

I adore the Hobbit.  It has been my favorite novel since I first discovered it in 6th grade, many decades ago.  It led me to LOTR, which I also love, but it doesn't have quite the endearing appeal as the Hobbit.


----------



## Dragonie (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha, congratulations! I've read The Hobbit a few times, but I haven't finished the actual LotR series yet. I want to, for sure, but...not right yet.


----------



## Thursday (Oct 15, 2011)

You've given me hope that one day too I shall read it. I was in the play in high school, I was Oin, but never read the actual book. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw this thread right after I picked up the Hobbit to reread and I'm about 45 pages in now.  I'll probably finish it tomorrow.  I love the way Tolkien tells the story, almost as if he's a father telling it to his son, and I would love to tell a story that way someday.  Maybe after I get a little more experience with this whole writing thing...


----------



## Thalian (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm reading The Hobbit right now actually. I read it once a few years ago but I don't really remember the finer details of the story any more.


----------

